# ADOPTED Nearly blind senior needs help



## LibertyME

sent you a PM...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

His new mom doesn't happen to be Betty that used to be here is it? He's gorgeous... hope he can get to his furever home quickly.


----------



## coppers-mom

What a sweetheart. I hope you find someone to help him get to his new home.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Bless his new mom for adopting him. I am unable to help but did a screen shot of one of the routes for members to see. Hope it helps?


----------



## GoldenCamper

Just linking to other thread:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...5729-nearly-blind-senior-needs-ride-home.html

Also meant to say what a handsome boy! If we were part of the transport we may have wound up sneaking him back to our place


----------



## Hali's Mom

Golden Camper, thanks for the link, wanted to make sure I got plenty of exposure for this boy.


----------



## missmarstar

Is he going to live with Betty????

Wish I could help, on the wrong side of the country.. but I have no doubt this forum can pull some help together.


----------



## Hali's Mom

missmarstar said:


> Is he going to live with Betty????
> 
> Wish I could help, on the wrong side of the country.. but I have no doubt this forum can pull some help together.


I am trying to find out from the rescue. Wouldn't that be a HUGE coincidence?
I was just re-reading Lea's story


----------



## Hali's Mom

To those of you who have asked, YES>>>>>>>>> Grady is going to Betty (Carrig)

I remember her story of Lea.

This must be deja vu.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Seriously, if I still lived in Montreal, I'd drive down to Albany. Too far away now, I fear. I really hope you find some help here. I have a feeling you will!


----------



## missmarstar

Hali's Mom said:


> To those of you who have asked, YES>>>>>>>>> Grady is going to Betty (Carrig)
> 
> I remember her story of Lea.
> 
> This must be deja vu.



That's wonderful  Having just lost her 2 senior Goldens, I'm glad she's opening her home to another in need. I hope he can get to his new home soon!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Bumping up.


----------



## ggdenny

Bumping up. I wish I lived near and could take a leg. If there needs to be any help with costs count me in!


----------



## *Laura*

Grady is beautiful. I wish I lived closer


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Bumping this up! Betty had been talking about adopting a blind dog, I think this MAY be her.

Betty is a REALLY deserving doggy-mom who just lost both her senior rescues within a month of each other. 

Someone please help this heartbroken lady get her new dog home safe!!


----------



## Allan's Girl

Aw, I am on the wrong coast or I would totally help. Hope Grady gets his ride!


----------



## Claire's Friend

J's breeder is in Albany. I just e-mailed her to see if she can help.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I've got the Bangor to Calais leg covered. Might even have to do a little golden bootlegging to get this boy to the right side of the river. LOL


----------



## Claire's Friend

How many legs are filled at this point ?


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I think the Maine legs are pretty well covered. New York, Massachusetts and New Hampshire still need some good people willing to give this boy a ride.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Ninde'Gold said:


> Bumping this up! Betty had been talking about adopting a blind dog, I think this MAY be her.
> 
> Betty is a REALLY deserving doggy-mom who just lost both her senior rescues within a month of each other.
> 
> Someone please help this heartbroken lady get her new dog home safe!!


 
It would be great if it was. I know how heartbroken she must have been after losing Leah recently. Didn't realize she had lost her other also. I'm so hoping this boy is going to her.:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing And that he gets there quickly. I miss Betty... always enjoyed her posts.


----------



## missmarstar

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> It would be great if it was. I know how heartbroken she must have been after losing Leah recently. Didn't realize she had lost her other also. I'm so hoping this boy is going to her.:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing And that he gets there quickly. I miss Betty... always enjoyed her posts.



It was confirmed in the other thread about this that he is in fact trying to get to Betty.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...on/115728-nearly-blind-senior-needs-help.html


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

missmarstar said:


> It was confirmed in the other thread about this that he is in fact trying to get to Betty.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...on/115728-nearly-blind-senior-needs-help.html


 
FANTASTIC. Tears of happiness here.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

We just need NY and Mass people to pull this together.


----------



## Ljilly28

I will be probbly bringing Lushie to NY state(Webster NY) on Monday June 25th or Tuesday June 26th and could possbly bring ths dog back to Falmouth, Maine, if Oakley'sDad will pick him up?


----------



## vcm5

I am just one state in the wrong direction (PA) or else I would be more than wiling! This is awesome, I pray that we are able to get this sweet dog all the way to Maine!


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping up*

Bumping up- You are ALL GREAT!!

Please keep offering to help!!

Missmarstar said it was confirmed on another thread that this sweet boy is going to Betty!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Bumping up for Betty and this Golden sweetheart. I'm too far south to help, but I hope those of you in New York and Massachusetts can cover the missing legs.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Kathy (Jordan's breeder) may be able to help, but needs to know when this is happening. It seems like Jill may have it covered, let's hope.:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Hali's Mom

Claire's Friend said:


> How many legs are filled at this point ?


I am pretty sure between Rob and Mary that Maine won't be much of a problem, need NY, NH and Mass drivers
Any offers, please email me at [email protected] as I see my email more than the forum. When he travels is up in the air but the sooner the better as it will free up space at the rescue (Peppertree)
Please see Golden Campers map in the beginning of the thread to see the route needed. Ljilly, from one HV person to another, your offer sounds wonderful.
Kathi


----------



## Oaklys Dad

It sounds like this is coming together. Has there been any itinerary set up yet?


----------



## Karen519

*Oakley's Dad*

Oakley's Dad

I think that any day and time is ok., but I know that the drivers would have to knows. You can email, Kathi, Hali's Mom, at: [email protected]


----------



## brianne

I might be able to help pick him up in Mass and get him to Maine depending on the day/time and I have sent a PM to Kathi. :crossfing
brianne


----------



## Hali's Mom

I will put the pieces of the offers together tonight or tomorrow and post, basically it is up to the drivers as to when this comes together. I can create a runsheet based on Mapquest to use as a guide, routes do not have to be set in stone though so if there is anyone with any suggestions, post away. I assume a weekend Sat or Sun would be best for everyone.
Thanks to all who have offered so far, this forum can do amazing things.


----------



## Hali's Mom

*Grady's run, at least I hope*

Hey, tried to mock up a runsheet for Grady, times and dates are up to you all, please feel free to email me with any suggestions as I have no clue about this route except that I see once he gets north of Bangor he is in no man's country. HEHE Rob. 


Okay, I am clueless you guys but here goes my best attempt at a run sheet. Please feel free to tweet as needed as I have nothing to go on except Mapquest. Times and days are up to when you are all available and Rob, I have no contact for Betty so I am leaving this up to you. 

Leg #1 Albany NY to Springfield MA, I-90 1 hr, 32 mins.
Leg #2 Springfield MA to Worcester MA , I-90 1 hr.
Leg# 3 Worcester MA to Newburyport MA, I-95 1 hr, 35 mins.
Leg#4 Newburyport MA to Portland ME, I-95 1 hr, 20 mins.
Leg#5 Portland ME to Waterville ME, I-295 1 hr,19 mins. 
Leg #6 Waterville ME to Bangor ME, I-95 1 hr. 
Leg # 7 Bangor ME to Calais ME, ME-9 2 hrs, 4 mins.
Rob, love where you live but there is nothing up there, LOL.
Tried to cut down the #7 leg but couldn't find any contact town.
Anyway, this is my best try to move Grady, those of you that live in the area please email me with 
any changes you can give. Thanks for helping Betsy at Peppertree and Betty to get Grady to his new furever.
Kathi
email me at [email protected] to make this work

Also, Libertyme, Mary volunteered to help but I don't know her email


----------



## brianne

I can drive leg #4. Might even be able to drive a little past Newburyport to Peabody MA if that would help. Please not this Sunday since it is Father's Day. Next week my schedule is pretty much wide open, including weekdays, except Saturday 6/23.


----------



## Karen519

*Brianne*

Brianne

Thanks!!
Woiuld this Saturday, work?


----------



## brianne

Yes, this Saturday could work. I have plans in later part of the day (6:00 pm) but otherwise it's great. I'm a really early riser so almost nothing is too early.


----------



## Hali's Mom

I am thinking that the weekend of the 23rd would be the soonest this could happen as with Father's Day being this weekend it might hamper volunteers, also Betsy from Peppertree would need time to get a health certificate on Grady so he can cross state lines and the border. If anyone has contact info for Betty could you let me know?
Thanks Kathi


----------



## Hali's Mom

Okay, here is what I have so far. 

Leg #1 Albany NY to Springfield MA, I-90 1 hr, 32 mins. Peppertree rescue can do leg #1 and Alex (Rastadog) said he could do this as well and possibly #2.
Leg #2 Springfield MA to Worcester MA , I-90 1 hr.
Leg# 3 Worcester MA to Newburyport MA, I-95 1 hr, 35 mins.
Leg#4 Newburyport MA to Portland ME, I-95 1 hr, 20 mins.Brenda (brianne) can do leg#4 just not on the 17th (Sunday) or the 23rd (Sat)

Leg#5 Portland ME to Waterville ME, I-295 1 hr,19 mins.
Leg #6 Waterville ME to Bangor ME, I-95 1 hr.Mary (Libertyme) can do leg #6
Leg # 7 Bangor ME to Calais ME, ME-9 2 hrs, 4 mins.Rob (Oakey's Dad) can do leg #7

Hope I have this right. 
Whew, I can appreciate what transport coordinators go through.


----------



## coppers-mom

I sure hope and pray Grady gets to Betty. I know how much her heart is hurting and reaching out to a new pup will sure help.

I'm way down south, but as others have offered, I could help with any expenses if that would help out.


----------



## Hali's Mom

*Grady's Transport June 16 (Sat)*

Looks like we only need to cover 3 legs. (#2, 3 &5)
Thank you all for offering to help Betty and Grady
Kathi



Transport for Grady June 16, Saturday

All times are EST. and approximate.


15 minutes are being allowed between legs for water and potty breaks.
Please make sure Grady's leash is secure and his collar tight before taking him out of your vehicle.
Email me your cell # so I can include it on the FINAL copy of this run to be shared ONLY with the drivers.([email protected])
Drivers please contact one another to decide on your meeting places.


Leg #1 Albany NY to Springfield MA, (I-90) Saturday 8:00 AM EST - 9:35 AM (1 hr. 32 mins)
Peppertree rescue can do leg #1

Leg #2 Springfield MA to Worcester MA , (I-90) Sat. 9:50 AM - 10:50 AM (1 hr.) NEEDED


Leg# 3 Worcester MA to Newburyport MA,(I-95) Sat. 11:05 AM - 12:40 AM (1 hr, 35 mins.) NEEDED

Leg#4 Newburyport MA to Portland ME,(I-95) Sat. 12:55 AM - 2:15 PM (1 hr, 20 mins)
Brenda (brianne)

Leg#5 Portland ME to Waterville ME,(I-295) Sat. 2:30 PM - 3:50 PM ( 1 hr,19 mins.) NEEDED

Leg #6 Waterville ME to Bangor ME,( I-95) Sat. 4:05 PM - 5:05 PM (1 hr.)
Mary (Libertyme)

Leg # 7 Bangor ME to Calais ME, (ME-9) Sat. 5:20 - 7:25 PM ( 2 hrs, 4 mins)
Rob (Oakey's Dad)


----------



## Hali's Mom

*Drivers NEEDED*

bumping for more exposure


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping up*

Bumping up for more help. 3 legs still needed.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up.
Need 3 legs in Massachusetts and Maine!!

Leg #2 Springfield MA to Worcester MA , (I-90) Sat. 9:50 AM - 10:50 AM (1 hr.) NEEDED


Leg# 3 Worcester MA to Newburyport MA,(I-95) Sat. 11:05 AM - 11:40 AM (1 hr, 35 mins.) NEEDED

Leg#4 Newburyport MA to Portland ME,(I-95) Sat. 11:55 AM - 1:10 PM (1 hr, 20 mins)
Brenda (brianne)

Leg#5 Portland ME to Waterville ME,(I-295) Sat. 1:25 PM - 2:50 PM ( 1 hr,19 mins.) NEEDED


----------



## GoldensGirl

Bumping up. Help is still needed!


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up
Three legs still needed for this Saturday, June 16!!
Please contact Hali's Mom, Kathi, at: [email protected]

*Leg #2 Springfield MA to Worcester MA , (I-90) Sat. 9:50 AM - 10:50 AM (1 hr.) NEEDED


Leg# 3 Worcester MA to Newburyport MA,(I-95) Sat. 11:05 AM - 11:40 AM (1 hr, 35 mins.) NEEDED[/B

Leg#5 Portland ME to Waterville ME,(I-295) Sat. 1:25 PM - 2:50 PM ( 1 hr,19 mins.) NEEDED*


----------



## kwhit

I think the time on leg #3 is wrong isn't it? Souldn't it read 35 minutes instead of 1 hour 35 minutes? Just wondering because it could affect the other legs if the time of 11:05-11:40 is wrong...


----------



## Hali's Mom

kwhit said:


> I think the time on leg #3 is wrong isn't it? Souldn't it read 35 minutes instead of 1 hour 35 minutes? Just wondering because it could affect the other legs if the time of 11:05-11:40 is wrong...


yep, you were right, time was wrong. I think I corrected it. Thanks


----------



## Hali's Mom

*Update*

Transport for Grady June 16, Saturday

All times are EST. and approximate.


15 minutes are being allowed between legs for water and potty breaks.
Please make sure Grady's leash is secure and his collar tight before taking him out of your vehicle.
Email me your cell # so I can include it on the FINAL copy of this run to be shared ONLY with the drivers.([email protected])
Drivers please contact one another to decide on your meeting places.


Leg #1 Albany NY to Springfield MA, (I-90) Saturday 8:00 AM EST - 9:35 AM (1 hr. 32 mins)
Peppertree rescue can do leg #1

Leg #2 Springfield MA to Worcester MA , (I-90) Sat. 9:50 AM - 10:50 AM (1 hr.) NEEDED


Leg# 3 Worcester MA to Newburyport MA,(I-95) Sat. 11:05 AM - 12:40 AM (1 hr, 35 mins.) NEEDED

Leg#4 Newburyport MA to Portland ME,(I-95) Sat. 12:55 AM - 2:15 PM (1 hr, 20 mins)
Brenda (brianne)

Leg#5 Portland ME to Waterville ME,(I-295) Sat. 2:30 PM - 3:50 PM ( 1 hr,19 mins.) Mary (LibertyME)

Leg #6 Waterville ME to Bangor ME,( I-95) Sat. 4:05 PM - 5:05 PM (1 hr.) Mary (LibertyME)
Mary (Libertyme)

Leg # 7 Bangor ME to Calais ME, (ME-9) Sat. 5:20 - 7:25 PM ( 2 hrs, 4 mins)
Rob (Oakey's Dad)


----------



## Hali's Mom

*UpDate*

Mary (LibertyMe) took #5 & #6, Rob needs a crosser as neither he nor Mary have passports right now and we still need # 2 & #3, getting close. Please bump, share and crosspost, we need to get Grady to Betty.
Love you guys


----------



## Thalie

Permission to crosspost on rescue and transport Yahoo groups ?


----------



## Karen519

*Hali's Mom*

Halis Mom

Thale wants to put on rescue and transport forums.
What do you mean that Rob needs a crosser?
You all are wonderful-REMEMBER that Grady is going to Betty!!
Please email all your friends!


----------



## Sosoprano

I can do Springfield to Worcester--actually a little further, if that would help, because I live between Worcester and Newburyport (half an hour northeast of Worcester).


----------



## Hali's Mom

Thalie said:


> Permission to crosspost on rescue and transport Yahoo groups ?


Certainly, I will gladly take all the help I can get.
Thanks 
Kathi


----------



## Carraig

Hello everyone

The reason Robb needs a "crosser" is because I don't yet have my passport. It won't be in until June 25 at least. Robb does not have one, either. So he's looking for someone who can actually drive Grady across the border to St. Stephen which is basically a few yards from the U.S. border into Calais.


----------



## Hali's Mom

Karen519 said:


> Halis Mom
> 
> Thale wants to put on rescue and transport forums.
> What do you mean that Rob needs a crosser?
> You all are wonderful-REMEMBER that Grady is going to Betty!!
> Please email all your friends!


A crosser is someone with a passport that can get Grady over the border into Canada.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Sosoprano-that is wonderful!!
Please contact Kathi, Hali's Mom at: [email protected]
Do you know anyone who can do leg 3?


----------



## Thalie

Hali's Mom said:


> Certainly, I will gladly take all the help I can get.
> Thanks
> Kathi


Done. Good luck. I wish I was closer to help.


----------



## Hali's Mom

Back to the top of the list


----------



## Karen519

*Thalie*

Thalie

Thanks for helping out!!

I believe we still need leg 3!!
Update 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Transport for Grady June 16, Saturday

All times are EST. and approximate.


15 minutes are being allowed between legs for water and potty breaks.
Please make sure Grady's leash is secure and his collar tight before taking him out of your vehicle.
Email me your cell # so I can include it on the FINAL copy of this run to be shared ONLY with the drivers.([email protected])
Drivers please contact one another to decide on your meeting places.


Leg #1 Albany NY to Springfield MA, (I-90) Saturday 8:00 AM EST - 9:35 AM (1 hr. 32 mins)
Peppertree rescue can do leg #1

Leg #2 Springfield MA to Worcester MA , (I-90) Sat. 9:50 AM - 10:50 AM (1 hr.) NEEDED

*
Leg# 3 Worcester MA to Newburyport MA,(I-95) Sat. 11:05 AM - 12:40 AM (1 hr, 35 mins.) NEEDED*

Leg#4 Newburyport MA to Portland ME,(I-95) Sat. 12:55 AM - 2:15 PM (1 hr, 20 mins)
Brenda (brianne)

Leg#5 Portland ME to Waterville ME,(I-295) Sat. 2:30 PM - 3:50 PM ( 1 hr,19 mins.) Mary (LibertyME)

Leg #6 Waterville ME to Bangor ME,( I-95) Sat. 4:05 PM - 5:05 PM (1 hr.) Mary (LibertyME)
Mary (Libertyme)

Leg # 7 Bangor ME to Calais ME, (ME-9) Sat. 5:20 - 7:25 PM ( 2 hrs, 4 mins)
Rob (Oakey's Dad)


----------



## brianne

Sosoprano said:


> I can do Springfield to Worcester--actually a little further, if that would help, because I live between Worcester and Newburyport (half an hour northeast of Worcester).


Sosoprano, Is Lowell possible? It's on I-90, right?

Thanks, Brianne


----------



## Hali's Mom

*Updated runsheet*

Transport for Grady June 16, Saturday

All times are EST. and approximate.


15 minutes are being allowed between legs for water and potty breaks.
Please make sure Grady's leash is secure and his collar tight before taking him out of your vehicle.
Email me your cell # so I can include it on the FINAL copy of this run to be shared ONLY with the drivers.([email protected])
Drivers please contact one another to decide on your meeting places.


Leg #1 Albany NY to Springfield MA, (I-90) Saturday 8:00 AM EST - 9:35 AM (1 hr. 32 mins)
Peppertree rescue can do leg #1 (Betsy Sommers)

Leg #2 Springfield MA to Worcester MA , (I-90) Sat. 9:50 AM - 10:50 AM (1 hr.)Lilith (Sosoprano)


Leg# 3 Worcester MA to Newburyport MA,(I-95) Sat. 11:05 AM - 12:40 AM (1 hr, 35 mins.) NEEDED

Leg#4 Newburyport MA to Portland ME,(I-95) Sat. 12:55 AM - 2:15 PM (1 hr, 20 mins)
Brenda (brianne)

Leg#5 Portland ME to Waterville ME,(I-295) Sat. 2:30 PM - 3:50 PM ( 1 hr,19 mins.) Mary (LibertyME)

Leg #6 Waterville ME to Bangor ME,( I-95) Sat. 4:05 PM - 5:05 PM (1 hr.) Mary (LibertyME)

Leg # 7 Bangor ME to Calais ME, (ME-9) Sat. 5:20 - 7:25 PM ( 2 hrs, 4 mins)
Rob (Oakey's Dad)
__________________


----------



## hubbub

Bumping for Grady


----------



## brianne

Sosoprano said she could drive north of Worcester if necessary. I replied and asked if she could meet me in Lowell, MA. If she can, that would eliminate leg 3. Just need to hear from Sosoprano. 

I can drive from Lowell MA to Portland Maine.


----------



## Hali's Mom

brianne said:


> Sosoprano said she could drive north of Worcester if necessary. I replied and asked if she could meet me in Lowell, MA. If she can, that would eliminate leg 3. Just need to hear from Sosoprano.
> 
> I can drive from Lowell MA to Portland Maine.



Great, let me know.


----------



## Sosoprano

brianne said:


> Sosoprano, Is Lowell possible? It's on I-90, right?
> 
> Thanks, Brianne


I’ll be driving west to Springfield and then coming back, Lowell is about 20 minutes farther east than where I live. I can do it if there’s no alternative, but any way to shorten that distance (Littleton? Westford?) for me would be most appreciated. What do you think?


----------



## Karen519

*Sosoprano and Brianne*

Sosoprano and Brianne

I think you are both marvelous. Do either of you know anyone we can ask to drive the other distance?


----------



## Sosoprano

Karen519 said:


> Sosoprano and Brianne
> 
> I think you are both marvelous. Do either of you know anyone we can ask to drive the other distance?


I think Brianne and I will have legs 2 and 3 covered between us. I would prefer to meet a little farther west than Lowell, but if that’s not possible, I’ll take Grady to Lowell and pass him off to Brianne.


----------



## Karen519

*Sosoprano*

Sosoprano

You are UNBELIEVABLE!!!!! Just sent you and Brianne and Hali's Mom a PM.

There was a thread GRF Members in Massachusetts. Thought maybe someone in there might be able to help out if you contact them.


----------



## Sosoprano

Hahaha, no worries, Karen. I’m really happy I can help this Golden oldie get home


----------



## Karen519

*Sosoprano*

Sosoprano and all!!!
I will wait for Hali's Mom (Kathi) to declare this transport is filled.
You are all going to make BETTY AND GRADY SO HAPPY!!
Make sure you all exchange phone numbers and it would be a good idea to call the person you are meeting the night before and let them know where you want to meet and if you are running on time or behind.


----------



## Hali's Mom

Great, you two work it out and let me know via email please. Once I have that info and everyone's vehicle description and license plate #. I will put together the FINAL run sheet and email everyone.
You guys are GRRRREAT!


----------



## Karen519

*wonderful*

You are all so WONDERFUL!!!!!


----------



## brianne

Sosoprano said:


> I’ll be driving west to Springfield and then coming back, Lowell is about 20 minutes farther east than where I live. I can do it if there’s no alternative, but any way to shorten that distance (Littleton? Westford?) for me would be most appreciated. What do you think?


Sosoprano:

Either Littleton or Westford would be fine, and in fact, closer for me than Lowell. Which one is closer to the highway and/or which one has the best place to meet to hand off handsome Grady? I'm not familiar with either town but I have a very bossy GPS that will get me there 

brianne


----------



## GoldenMum

I am wiping away tears...YOU GUYS ROCK!!!!! CONGRATS TO BETTY AND GRADY!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Sosoprano said:


> I’ll be driving west to Springfield and then coming back, Lowell is about 20 minutes farther east than where I live. I can do it if there’s no alternative, but any way to shorten that distance (Littleton? Westford?) for me would be most appreciated. What do you think?


Just getting home...
I have a driver that can handle springfield to worcester area, if you want to shorten your trip Sosoprano.


----------



## Hali's Mom

*FILLED, the special message*

Okay all. We have this DONE.
I am going to try to put all the details out to you now. Betty is so grateful I am sure. Hang on the run will be out shortly.
kathi, You all are conflicting with Dallas, just so you know. LOL


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Thank you Halis Mom for bringing this all together. I know how much work it takes to fill all the legs after doing Caue's transport. It sounds like it is all in place now. I'm looking forward to meeting Grady on Saturday. I will be traveling home from work when I pick Grady so I will have my boys with me but will be able to give Grady the shotgun seat if need be for the trip to the Canadian border. I will also be able to give Grady space away from my knuckle heads if need be at my home.


----------



## Hali's Mom

*GRADY is GOOD to go!*

Final Run sheet is emailed and this should be a DONE DEAL!
Thank you to everyone. Please contact the drivers you are meeting for handoff places and if you should have any issues, running early, running late, please call them and advise as I have no ideas as to construction issues or traffic. You all are very special friends and I can't thank you enough. I am sure Betty is very grateful and Rob, again you ROCK! Any pictures anyone wants to take will also be greatly appreciated by the forum I am sure.
You all have my cell number and my email so feel free to get in touch if needed. 
Major thank you to Cham for telling me to get in touch with OLD GOLD MOM, you really made this come to fruition.
Thank you all and safe travels................:wavey:
Kathi


----------



## Karen519

*Bless you*

God Bless you all-Betty and Grady are going to be very happy!!


----------



## *Laura*

This is so wonderful.....I'm reaching for kleenex


----------



## coppers-mom

It is so wonderful that Grady is going to a great home.
I don't know Betty since I wasn't a member for Leah's transport, but please tell her she is a very special person.


----------



## Thalie

Great news  Safe travels everybody and thank you to all involved.


----------



## Kelmel

Safe travels everyone! Please post pictures!


----------



## mylissyk

So wonderful to see this come together! Thank you everyone making his trip to his new home possible!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so glad to see transportation for Grady has been worked out. I pray everything goes smoothly, safe travels to everyone. 

Grady is a very beautiful boy and now a very lucky one to be going to such a wonderful home to enjoy his Golden years.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up this great news!
God Bless everyone involved and please keep safe!
Grady and Betty will be together soon!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Just to say you guys rock and safe journey to all! And yess...some pics of Grady's journey would be great to see if you get chance


----------



## GoldenMum

Wishing everyone green lights and smooth sailing...travel safe!!!


----------



## Hali's Mom

*Saturday*

Tomorrow is the big day, safe travels to all and make sure to charge your cell phones tonight. 
Thank you all and hoping for lots of pictures with the updates.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Can't wait to hear the "tales" and see pics of the transport.Sure wish Betty was back here to share this sweetie on a go forward basis.


----------



## Laurie

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Can't wait to hear the "tales" and see pics of the transport.Sure wish Betty was back here to share this sweetie on a go forward basis.


 
Betty is back on the Forum......hopefully she will update us once Grady has arrived!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

YAY!!! So good to know.


----------



## Karen519

*Please*

PLEASE everyone print out all of the info and take it with you.
Charge your cell phones.
Be sure to be careful when transferring Grady from car to car and REMEMBER THE PAPERWORK!!!
Please update here-we will all be watching!
God Bless all of you and Kathi for arranging this transport.
Can't wait to hear from Betty, too!!


----------



## brianne

My son and I have been counting the days to the transport. Not sure how well we'll sleep tonite since we're so excited to get Grady on his way to his new home  

Chumlee seems very intrigued by all the activity around "his" car. ("Is that a blanket Mom's putting on the backseat?!" "Isn't that my spare water dish she just put in the car?!" "Oh boy!! I'm going for a ride!") Sorry Chum.....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Have a safe trip today, God bless you all.


----------



## 3 goldens

What a grand old man he is! I am so glad he found someone to love him for the rest of his life!


----------



## Hali's Mom

*Grady's Adventure*

*Update #1*

Just spoke with Betsy and Grady is on his way with Gene. She said he rode very well, settled right in and looked out the window as though he could actually see where he was going. 

She sent along a comforter with him so he would have something familiar on his journey. Betsy also asked me to apologize, she left a bit early so she would have a chance to brush Grady out before Gene showed up and even though her intentions were the best, she forgot her brush and comb. If that is the worst thing that happens today it will be a GOOD thing. 
:eclipsee_

Well, leg #1 is complete and the journey continues. Safe travels to all.

Kathi


----------



## Karen519

*Kathi*

Kathi

Thanks for the update-so happy Leg 1 is done!! Ken and I have to go out shopping, but I will definitely be checking this topic as soon as I can.
SAFE TRAVELS TO ALL, and God Bless all the drivers, Betty and Grady!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

SO wonderful to think the Grady convoy is under way! Many safe travel prayers and blessings for all involved. I'm sure Betty is counting the minutes!


----------



## Hali's Mom

*Grady's Adventure*

*Update #2*

Just spoke to Lilith and they are on their way to meet Brenda, Leg #1 & #2 now complete and our boy is moving right along. Thank you Gene for filling this gap. I am sure thankful for all my GRF connections.

Kathi


----------



## Karen519

*Update*

Just got this update from Hali's Mom (Kathi) at 10:53 AM EST:

Just spoke to Lilith and they are on their way to meet Brenda, Leg #1 & #2 now complete and our boy is moving right along. Thank you Gene for filling this gap. I am sure thankful for all my GRF connections.
Kathi


----------



## Hali's Mom

*Grady's Adventure*

Here are some pictures from Grady's trip courtesy of Gene.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

pics from Dad n Mom on leg 2


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Big thanks to all participants in Grady's today's journey. Have a safe travel!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thank you for the great updates, it's amazing to watch this unfolding. Grady is such a beautiful boy. 

Thank you to everyone who is making this journey possible for this boy!

Travel safely, will continue to follow the journey.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Love the pictures, keep them coming!

If I had been part of the transport I would have kidnapped him for sure  What a handsome guy  Thanks to all for making this happen!


----------



## Hali's Mom

*Grady's Adventure*

Such a good boy


----------



## Hali's Mom

Cyn, thanks for posting the pictures, I couldn't unzip them and I also couldn't rotate the first one around.  
Thought I was going to have to find a mod to help me.
Not too computer saavy I guess.


----------



## Karen519

*Cyn*

Cyn

Thanks for posting the pics and here is a pic Kathi sent of Grady snoozing on the way to Maine!!

Such a GOOD BOY!!

Duh!! I posted the same picture Kathi did!! Well it's beautiful enough to post twice!!


----------



## *Laura*

Oh he's such a sweet boy. Everyone involved is so wonderful. Looking forward to more updates


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Thank you for the great updates, it's amazing to watch this unfolding. Grady is such a beautiful boy.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who is making this journey possible for this boy!
> 
> Travel safely, will continue to follow the journey.


CAROLINA MOM said it all. It is like watching great movie.
Grady is precious, God bless his golden soul. I am so happy that he is going to be Canadian by the end of the day.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

What a handsome boy. He's got krinkley ear fur too.... LOVE it. What a sweetheart.... he's in for such a wonderful forever.


----------



## Sosoprano

And here are three pics that I took of Grady before handing him off to Brenda. He is the sweetest thing. I totally fell in love with him! So glad he’s going to know love and comfort from here on out.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm loving these pictures, they're great. Grady is so beautiful, I wonder if he has any idea how lucky and very special he is. 

I'm sure he doesn't have any idea how great a home and life he's going to have, but we all know it's going to be one where he will be loved and cherished like never before. 

Can't wait to see the arrival picutres.........


----------



## cgriffin

Great pictures, what a wonderful success story!
Thank you all that are taking part in getting this boy to his forever home!


----------



## Carraig

Aww, he's a roller! I love rollers, they're always happy dogs.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

When do you expect to see him in the flesh Betty? I bet you can't wait!!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for all the photos! It's so good to watch this journey happen and thanks for all the updates  You're all so brilliant that are making this happen for Grady  safe travels everyone and looking forward to the next update


----------



## Carraig

I won't actually get him until about lunchtime tomorrow. Rob expects to get home about dark, and I'm not real good on unfamiliar roads that late. So I'm heading out in the morning.


----------



## Hali's Mom

I wondered about that, I am sure you are one anxious dog mommy and I am SURE Rob, Caue and Oakley will be wonderful hosts.


----------



## Sosoprano

Carraig said:


> Aww, he's a roller! I love rollers, they're always happy dogs.


Yes!!! He just seemed to loooove the feel of the grass under him. He rolled for a long time, happy as a clam


----------



## Karen519

*lOVING*

Loving hearing all about Grady and all of you and seeing all of the pictures.
How many more legs are left now?
We will all be back tomorrow to see Betty get Grady.


----------



## brianne

*More than half-way there!*

I drove Grady from Mass to Maine. I'm not clever enough to post pics myself so I asked Kathi if she would.

Grady is an absolute sweetheart and such a gentleman! He's going to make Betty very happy and he really needs her TLC. 

My son & I learned that, despite his blindness, Grady loves tennis balls. He played a cute game where he bounced it with his head close to the ground so he could hear it, then quickly grabbed it again

On the way home we heard "Piece of My Heart" by the late, great Janis Joplin and decided that was our anthem for our leg of the trip..._

"Come on, come on, come on, come on and ,
Take it!
Take another little piece of my heart now, Grady (baby)!
Oh, oh, break it!
Break another little bit of my heart now, darling, yeah, .
Oh, oh, have a!
Have another little piece of my heart now, Grady (baby),
You know you got it if it makes you feel good,"
_
My son said "Mom, pleeeease stop singing. You're hurting Grady's ears!" Darn kids!

I think Grady will take a little piece of everyone's heart with him to Canada...


----------



## Karen519

*Picture taken by Mary*

Here is a picture of Grady that BRIANNE AND HER SON took!!

and a picture that Mary took!! Smiling Boy!!


----------



## Karen519

*Sosoprano and Brianne and OldGoldMum and all!!*

Sosoprano and Brianne and OldGoldMum and all!!

Thanks for your beautiful updates!


----------



## brianne

I actually took the Smokey Bear pic of Grady & my son, but I sent it to Kathi because I can't upload it myself. I also sent her another one of a very interested Grady when we went thru a drive-thru. I could tell he liked the concept of food being handed out a window into the car 

Betty: He's also a leaner. When I crouched down to give him a hug, he leaned right into it. Priceless!


----------



## Karen519

*Brianne*

Brianne

THANKS for telling me you took the picture!!!i That Smokey the Bear and your son and Grady is a GREAT PICTURE!!

I love rollers and leaners!


----------



## Karen519

*Where are they now*

Does anyone know where Grady is now-on what leg?
This is so exciting!!

15 minutes are being allowed between legs for water and potty breaks.
Please make sure Grady's leash is secure and his collar tight before taking him out of your vehicle.
Email me your cell # so I can include it on the FINAL copy of this run to be shared ONLY with the drivers.([email protected])
Drivers please contact one another to decide on your meeting places.


Leg #1 Albany NY to Springfield MA, (I-90) Saturday 8:00 AM EST - 9:35 AM (1 hr. 32 mins)
Peppertree rescue can do leg #1

Leg #2 Springfield MA to Worcester MA , (I-90) Sat. 9:50 AM - 10:50 AM (1 hr.) NEEDED


Leg# 3 Worcester MA to Newburyport MA,(I-95) Sat. 11:05 AM - 12:40 AM (1 hr, 35 mins.) NEEDED

Leg#4 Newburyport MA to Portland ME,(I-95) Sat. 12:55 AM - 2:15 PM (1 hr, 20 mins)
Brenda (brianne)

Leg#5 Portland ME to Waterville ME,(I-295) Sat. 2:30 PM - 3:50 PM ( 1 hr,19 mins.) Mary (LibertyME)

Leg #6 Waterville ME to Bangor ME,( I-95) Sat. 4:05 PM - 5:05 PM (1 hr.) Mary (LibertyME)
Mary (Libertyme)

Leg # 7 Bangor ME to Calais ME, (ME-9) Sat. 5:20 - 7:25 PM ( 2 hrs, 4 mins)
Rob (Oakey's Dad) 
__________________


----------



## k&k'smommy

*Awesome!!*

This is the best story!! I've been checking it like every 30 minutes hoping for more pics and updates. Grady is a beautiful soul and it is so so wonderful what you are all doing!!! :You_Rock_ :dblthumb2:yipee:


----------



## Hali's Mom

Tomorrow I have to do a TNR, trap, neuter and return for a cat colony of about 12-15 cats and kittens starting at about 7:30 so I might be late in getting back here to post. Everyone please keep posting stuff as you get emails so that everyone can see how Grady's journey is proceeding. Love you all, great group. 
kathi


----------



## Hali's Mom

Karen519 said:


> Does anyone know where Grady is now-on what leg?
> This is so exciting!!
> 
> 15 minutes are being allowed between legs for water and potty breaks.
> Please make sure Grady's leash is secure and his collar tight before taking him out of your vehicle.
> Email me your cell # so I can include it on the FINAL copy of this run to be shared ONLY with the drivers.([email protected])
> Drivers please contact one another to decide on your meeting places.
> 
> 
> Leg #1 Albany NY to Springfield MA, (I-90) Saturday 8:00 AM EST - 9:35 AM (1 hr. 32 mins)
> Peppertree rescue can do leg #1
> 
> Leg #2 Springfield MA to Worcester MA , (I-90) Sat. 9:50 AM - 10:50 AM (1 hr.) NEEDED
> 
> 
> Leg# 3 Worcester MA to Newburyport MA,(I-95) Sat. 11:05 AM - 12:40 AM (1 hr, 35 mins.) NEEDED
> 
> Leg#4 Newburyport MA to Portland ME,(I-95) Sat. 12:55 AM - 2:15 PM (1 hr, 20 mins)
> Brenda (brianne)
> 
> Leg#5 Portland ME to Waterville ME,(I-295) Sat. 2:30 PM - 3:50 PM ( 1 hr,19 mins.) Mary (LibertyME)
> 
> Leg #6 Waterville ME to Bangor ME,( I-95) Sat. 4:05 PM - 5:05 PM (1 hr.) Mary (LibertyME)
> Mary (Libertyme)
> 
> Leg # 7 Bangor ME to Calais ME, (ME-9) Sat. 5:20 - 7:25 PM ( 2 hrs, 4 mins)
> Rob (Oakey's Dad)
> __________________


Mary has him so the next update should be from Rob. Somewhere around 5 he should get Grady.


----------



## Hali's Mom

k&k'smommy said:


> This is the best story!! I've been checking it like every 30 minutes hoping for more pics and updates. Grady is a beautiful soul and it is so so wonderful what you are all doing!!! :You_Rock_ :dblthumb2:yipee:


This forum is great when it comes to moving dogs to members, did it for Marlene to San Diego, Rob to ME, Betty before for Leah and Rick for his boy that he lost last year. There are probably others that I am forgetting but at the time we all waited with baited breath. If ever you can help when one is coming your way feel free to jump on board.


----------



## Karen519

*Kathi*

Kathi

That is amazing what you're doing for the cats tomorrow!!
You are SUCH an animal advocate! 
i will be in and out tomorrow so I will post when I can.


----------



## Carraig

I was in the pet store today to get filters for the dog fountain and they told me they have mint scented tennis balls and bones. On the blind dog list they recommend scented toys so they can find them, and things like textures so they can find their food and water dishes. The fountain is sitting on a placemat and he can hear it, then feel the mat when he approaches.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

k&k'smommy said:


> This is the best story!! I've been checking it like every 30 minutes hoping for more pics and updates. Grady is a beautiful soul and it is so so wonderful what you are all doing!!! :You_Rock_ :dblthumb2:yipee:


I've been checking in frequently too, love this journey unfolding before us, it's so HEARTWARMING!

Shoot, I'm going to be crying before it's all said and done. Sure wish I could be at Betty's house to see the look on her face when she meets Grady for the first time.


----------



## LibertyME

Rob left my place about 5:15.
The transfer went smoothly...Grady doesn't seem bothered one bit by all the changes. He is a very trusting old soul. 

For my leg of the ride, he rode in the car like an angel. Settled right down in the crate and rested peacefully. Every now and again I would see him lift his head to listen...but no fussing, no restlessness, no panting.

He enjoys affection ...the minute Rob crouched down to get to know him....he rolled right down to the ground for a proper belly rub!

We had a good chuckle watching him drink and carry half the water in the bowl with him in his lips as he stopped drinking! Betty your gonna need a bath mat under his water bowl! LOL!

Im not convinced that he knows his name...but that could be all the commotion of the day. However, he turns his head right around when he hears a whistle!

I was shocked to see how thin he was....Ive never seen such a thin dog. Bless his heart.......  I was telling Rob....I would have loved to have him for a couple of hours to groom him up like a proper, dignified, Golden should be groomed.

Betty this sweet, sweet gentleman is going to transform into a different dog in a matter of months in your loving care. He is an extremely lucky dog to have landed in rescue and to have found his way to you.


----------



## Karen519

*Mary*

Mary
Thanks for the beautiful update of your time with Grady and can't wait to hear how he blossoms with Betty.
Glad he is with Rob now and pretty soon, Rob, Oakly, Caue and Grady can lay their heads down for the night!!

What a heartwarming journey this is!


----------



## LibertyME

grrrrr.....cant seem to upload pictures!


----------



## Karen519

*Betty*



Carraig said:


> I was in the pet store today to get filters for the dog fountain and they told me they have mint scented tennis balls and bones. On the blind dog list they recommend scented toys so they can find them, and things like textures so they can find their food and water dishes. The fountain is sitting on a placemat and he can hear it, then feel the mat when he approaches.


BETTY: WOW, this is amazing!!! I would love to see a dog fountain! GRADY is going to be SO SPOILED!1


----------



## Carraig

We have the Pioneer Big Max fountain. Some people just call it a circulating water dish. I used to have the Petmate jumbo fountain but I found the inside of the resevoir could get algae and there was no way to get at it and clean. This comes apart and can even go in a dishwasher. Not that I have one.

Thanks for the tip, Mary. I'll go find a couple of old bath sheets for now and just swap them out when they get soaked.


----------



## Hali's Mom

Been a long day for this boy, thank you all and just waiting for Rob's update now. Glad his journey has been a safe one but it would be hard to believe anything else for a blind dog. Scented toys sounds like a great idea and from what has been reported today by his transporters, it sounds like he would certainly enjoy them.
Have I said thank you?
THANK YOU ALL!
Kathi


----------



## Karen519

*Kathi*

Kathi

Can't wait for Rob's update but have to go downstairs now. Hope I didn't miss any photos to post. Sweet dreams everyone and especially to Betty, Rob, Caue, Oakley and GRADY!!


----------



## Thalie

Wonderful pictures - what a sweet sweet looking gentleman ! He will thrive and have such a great life from now on with you, Betty. 

So happy to see that his travels went smoothly and that he is nearing the end of the first day of his road adventures. It is exciting and exhilarating to see what good people can accomplish when they work together. Y'all are the best.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Grady is in Calais after a long day of riding. We did stop at Machias River for a mini adventure. Not sure if he went in intentionally but once he got in he loved it!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

What an adventurous day for sweet Grady. I bet he'll sleep well tonight. Thanks you everyone who helped organize and drive this sweet boy.


----------



## Hali's Mom

Oaklys Dad said:


> Grady is in Calais after a long day of riding. We did stop at Machias River for a mini adventure. Not sure if he went in intentionally but once he got in he loved it!


Rob, you are the BEST!
Thank you, thank you thank you
Can you only imagine what he must think after this long day, lots of sounds, lots of smells and finally a swim. Oh, and don't forget the drive thru window and a bite of burger. 
Thank you all.
What a great day for a great dog and only more adventures coming his way with Betty.


----------



## Carraig

I do hope your two hooligans haven't corrupted my sweet boy, Rob.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Reading this makes me wish that I was in a different state. We don't get anybody really passing through Michigan. You are all awesome!


----------



## Karen519

*Rob and all*

Rob, Grady, Caue and Oakley sleep tight after your excellent adventure.
Betty: in a few hours you'll be holding GRADY in your arms.
P.S. I think Grady has been corrupted!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Grady made himself at home here tonight. He ate half of his supper and had a few treats. He played with a few toys, pushed himself into my recliner and onto my lap. Gave me lots of kisses then fell asleep in my lap. While he was snoozing I brushed him for a while with a slicker and got out a few of his many mats. Later on he woke up and let me brush his other side and work out a few more mats. Betty has her work cut out for her getting the remainder of the mats out. She is getting a love bug of a golden for sure. I also think he is going to be a quite playful and fun loving boy. Especially once he is properly nourished. He moves around very well despite his blindness he is able to negotiate stair and was able to jump into my truck after I put his front paws up on the seat.


----------



## Carraig

I am on my way out the door to Calais!


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*

Rob: Grady sounds like a very, loving and playful Golden!
Thank you for giving him a comfy place to sleep and your wonderful lap!!

Betty: I couldn't be more excited for you and Grady!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I hope you found someone for border crossing. Good luck today. Looking forward to see the photo of sweet Grady hugged by his new mom.


----------



## Thalie

What a wonderful end of the day yesterday for Grady. A river romp, a recliner nap, lots of love and some brushing. :appl: Today, oh today will be glorious when he meets Betty and gets to discover his new forever home. :yipee:

Drive safely, Betty and take a lot of pics.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Betty is on route to meet her new boy Grady today. The border crosser is all lined up and Grady has lost 5 pounds of mats and dead hair. He is looking his best to meet his new forever human.


----------



## Karen519

*Grady*

Yes, Rob said he found someone for the border crossing!!
I'm guessing in about three hours or less, Eastern Time, Betty and Grady will be together.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping up*

Bumping this beautiful story up to the top!!


----------



## Laurie

Enzos_Mom said:


> Reading this makes me wish that I was in a different state. We don't get anybody really passing through Michigan. You are all awesome!


I'm with you!!! Would love to be able to be a part of something like this....

Grady is one lucky boy!!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Can't wait to hear from the new family and hopefully see pics of the first meeting. I'm thrilled for them both!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Wow*

Can't wait either!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

*GRADY is officially a Canadian!!!!*

Grady made an uneventful border crossing moments ago. I shot this picture from the American side of Grady meeting Betty and chatting with our border crosser Joanna.


----------



## ggdenny

This is such a wonderful story and one of the reasons I'm so happy to be a GRF member!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

PRECIOUS!!! You guys are the best!


----------



## hubbub

I think what I love most about the post border crossing shot is that it's unassuming, but so tender. No one else around them has an idea what's going on, yet we do, and all of you who helped with the transport allowed us to be flies on the wall and lend our emotional support to this journey. 

I can't wait to read of Mr Grady's glorious times to come! Congratulations and a job well done to everyone


----------



## Sosoprano

Oaklys Dad said:


> Grady made an uneventful border crossing moments ago. I shot this picture from the American side of Grady meeting Betty and chatting with our border crosser Joanna.


Woohoo!!!! Congratulations, everybody!!! So happy for this happy ending/beginning


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Welcome home to Canada Grady!

Thank you everyone who helped make it possible for Grady to go to his forever home with Betty-you're all amazing!

Looking forward to hearing what Betty has to say about her new boy and hopefully seeing lots of pictures.


----------



## Karen519

*Grady*

Grady welcome home to Canada and your wonderful Mom, Betty. This is why I love this forum!! God Bless Joanna for taking Grady over!!


----------



## kwhit

Happy Gotcha Day, Grady!!!!!

And to everyone that made it happen...


----------



## HolDaisy

hubbub said:


> I think what I love most about the post border crossing shot is that it's unassuming, but so tender. No one else around them has an idea what's going on, yet we do, and all of you who helped with the transport allowed us to be flies on the wall and lend our emotional support to this journey.
> 
> I can't wait to read of Mr Grady's glorious times to come! Congratulations and a job well done to everyone


Love your description, it's so true! So happy that Grady has arrived with his forever Mom  Well done everyone that made it happen! This story has been wonderful to follow...kinda makes me wish I was American, you guys are the best!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Here are a few more pictures from border crosser Joanna.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thank you Oaklys Dad, these pictures are beautiful, what a story they tell.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Oaklys Dad said:


> Here are a few more pictures from border crosser Joanna.


WOW !!! Rob what an amazing job you did on Grady's coat, he looks like a different dog. Everyone involved with this , THANK YOU !! I wish we could have helped. Maybe next time. WELCOME HOME GRADY !!!:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Happy tears. They look so great together... and Grady has a knowing look that he's with Mom.


----------



## Sosoprano

Claire's Friend said:


> WOW !!! Rob what an amazing job you did on Grady's coat, he looks like a different dog.


Grady sure did clean up well! Great job, Rob! Now he is as handsome on the outside is he is on the inside :heartbeat


----------



## Carraig

Gee thanks, Rob. Remind me to take away your telephoto lens 

Grady is now a Canuck. With a duck. Here is the happy boy. He'd have been happier if I had left the bag with food in the back seat, because the first thing he did was shove his head in, and forage.











After he got in the car, he enjoyed his first duck attack.












I thought we'd have to listen to it the entire way home, but he went to sleep on the duck instead.











We weren't home five minutes when my son arrived to give him his first belly rub in his new home.


----------



## Dallas Gold

What a great happy ending for Grady!! As the pet parent to a visually impaired Golden, thank you!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Dallas Gold said:


> What a great happy ending for Grady!! As the pet parent to a visually impaired Golden, thank you!!!


You two should discuss what you had to do to your home to protect your visually impaired dog.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Great to hear he is forever home and getting lots of love and rubs. It will be interesting to see how he looks in 6 month to a year from now. If he starts to go bald I have a trash can FULL of hair so you could make him a toupee.



Carraig said:


> Gee thanks, Rob. Remind me to take away your telephoto lens
> 
> Grady is now a Canuck. With a duck. Here is the happy boy. He'd have been happier if I had left the bag with food in the back seat, because the first thing he did was shove his head in, and forage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After he got in the car, he enjoyed his first duck attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we'd have to listen to it the entire way home, but he went to sleep on the duck instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We weren't home five minutes when my son arrived to give him his first belly rub in his new home.


----------



## Carraig

Yes, a big thank you to Rob for the grooming work. I haven't bothered him too much but if there are mats in there, they are darn hard to find.

Grady hopped in the car, perfectly happy to go with another stranger. Then he dove into a carry bag that had muffins in it, and he was determined to get one.

We had an uneventful drive home. He got up and turned around a couple of times in his seat belt harness, but then laid down again.

I had packed the car for a trip across the Andes, so it was all there to carry in the house. But first we went in to meet the cats. Only one sat in the top of the cat tree and grumbled. Grady had a good sniff over Fuzzy who is the one most attached to his dog. He really misses the girls.

His first trick was to stick his head in the old baby gate I had across the hallway and shove it to the right so he could get into the bathoom where he could smell cat food. We nipped that by replacing it with part of a dog crate.

Then he sampled the water fountain and decided he liked drinking out of the other level, and then dripping some of it around to make sure the floor didn't dry out too much. 

He refused cookies and hasn't been interested in the bowl of food yet. Right now he is laid out behind my office chair, and I think I will go join him for a nap.

Thanks so much to everyone. He is a lovely, darling boy that didn't deserve what life handed out. But we'll try and make up for it now.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Welcome home, Grady! I think you just hit the jackpot, old guy Betty, enjoy getting to know your new boy and please send periodic updates.


----------



## Karen519

*Betty*

Betty

I hope you and Grady have a great nap and snuggle close tonight.
I know you will give us updates of him.
God Bless everyone who made this a reality!

*Grady: Glad to hear you are a CANUCK WITH A DUCK!!*


----------



## *Laura*

What an adventure Grady has had and he's such a trooper!!! I'm so happy he's found such a wonderful forever home. Everyone who made this happen.....you are AMAZING

As a new Canadian himself, my Buddy welcomes Grady to Canada.--- woof woof eh


----------



## Thalie

A very very happy Gotcha to you, Brady. You sill have it sooo good from now on but I think you already know it because you look more than contented in your new home. I am sure you will have lots of things to discover but all of them will be good.

Betty, thank you for taking this great boy in. Everybody else who helped by organizing, driving, crossing the border, making Grady look good for his meeting with his new mom, hats off to all of you.


----------



## missmarstar

Congratulations on your wonderful new addition Betty, sounds like he's already figured out he's home.


----------



## Carraig

Thanks to everyone who participated, Grady is sleeping on a nice, thick orthopedic bed tonight instead of bare ground somewhere. He has no meat at all on his bones and sleeping rough must have been terribly painful.


----------



## Karen519

*Grady and Betty*

Grady and Betty:wavey::wavey:

Hope you both have a very peaceful sleep-we can't wait to hear how your first whole day together goes!


----------



## Carraig

Well, the first night was great! He's really loving that bed. When he's done counter surfing or trying to get through the gate across the hall, he goes back to his bed. He slept the whole night there without getting off it, just turning around a few times.

He doesn't eat much, but I'm fairly certain that's because he's been so starved that his stomach shrunk. So for now he's going to be free fed and I"ll just track how much is put out and how much is consumed. When he's settled in, I'll start adding some extras to put a little weight on him.

I was too tired to make much for supper so I cooked bacon and eggs, with an extra egg for Grady. He liked that pretty good, then I ate supper with his chin on the corner of the table the whole time.


----------



## cgriffin

I am so happy for you and Grady!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Betty*



Carraig said:


> Well, the first night was great! He's really loving that bed. When he's done counter surfing or trying to get through the gate across the hall, he goes back to his bed. He slept the whole night there without getting off it, just turning around a few times.
> 
> He doesn't eat much, but I'm fairly certain that's because he's been so starved that his stomach shrunk. So for now he's going to be free fed and I"ll just track how much is put out and how much is consumed. When he's settled in, I'll start adding some extras to put a little weight on him.
> 
> I was too tired to make much for supper so I cooked bacon and eggs, with an extra egg for Grady. He liked that pretty good, then I ate supper with his chin on the corner of the table the whole time.


BETTY: Does Grady have a special bed? Hoping he starts eating soon!!
Glad to hear you both slept well!!


----------



## Carraig

Yes, I bought him an orthopedic bed. I even got a photo this morning. Then my battery died. I'll upload it tonight.


----------



## Carraig

Here we are, one happy dog.


----------



## Sosoprano

He looks so content! Honestly, I think I just heard the satisfied sigh from here. Thank you for making him such a happy boy. Please smooch his sweet face for me! :smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*Betty*

Betty

Grady looks SO COMFORTABLE ON that bed. Where did you buy it?
I am so glad you are his Mom. What else did Grady do today?


----------



## Karen2

Carraig said:


> I was too tired to make much for supper so I cooked bacon and eggs, with an extra egg for Grady. He liked that pretty good, *then I ate supper with his chin on the corner of the table the whole time*.


oh no... you have fallen under Grady's control already!
What better way to start a new life as a Canuck! Spoil-age!
Please give him a kiss and a belly rub from Sierra, Lance and myself!
Thank you for giving him the best-est furever home.


----------



## Carraig

I got that at Costco, believe it or not. It's super thick and firm but gives when he lays on it. You don't see his poor thin body when he's curled up but he's laid out flat now and the bones stick out. At least now they aren't laying on a hard floor.

We have done very little today. He slept most of the morning and was a bit restless this afternoon. Then I discovered that the Calais knuckleheads have taught him to lay in front of the stove, which was darn inconvenient when I was cooking tonight.

He's a little loose in his stools, so I may give him some hamburg and rice later. He's not eating a lot, but he's been through quite an upheaval in the last two weeks. All he needs now is time and space to settle down and relax.


----------



## Karen519

*Betty*

Betty

I agree, Grady has been through so much in just a few days!! WILL he take treats?

Thanks for telling me about the bed.


----------



## Carraig

He will eat the little puppy biscuits. Tonight he had two cups of rice/hamburg with a little pumpkin and scarfed that right down. Then I filled the chow bowl again and he had a nibble of that, too. So his tummy is full now.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Ear rubs for Grady and big hugs for you. This is so tremendous to read about!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

He is doing awesome. I have a feeling within a few weeks he will have to loose his free feeding rights.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Welcome to Canada sweet Grady. We are so happy to have you here. Wish you all the best, healthy, happy and long life with your new mom.
Thanks everyone who made this happened!


----------



## Karen519

*Betty*



Carraig said:


> He will eat the little puppy biscuits. Tonight he had two cups of rice/hamburg with a little pumpkin and scarfed that right down. Then I filled the chow bowl again and he had a nibble of that, too. So his tummy is full now.



So glad that Grady ate!! So happy you two have each other!!


----------



## penparson

What a wonderful story! I'm so glad this sweet guy found a new family who will pamper him for the rest of his life!


----------



## Carraig

His Highness had a regular, um...download this morning so that made me happy. And he had some chow before I put down the two cups of rice/hamburg and he ate all of it. Now he's basically in a food coma on his bed.

He's becoming more relaxed and lets me go outside without trying to follow me all the time.


----------



## Goldens R Great

This thread has just been awesome to read. Bless everyone that helped with the transport of Grady and bless you Betty for giving him a wonderful home!


----------



## Karen519

*Betty*



Carraig said:


> His Highness had a regular, um...download this morning so that made me happy. And he had some chow before I put down the two cups of rice/hamburg and he ate all of it. Now he's basically in a food coma on his bed.
> 
> He's becoming more relaxed and lets me go outside without trying to follow me all the time.


Betty: That is so funny calling it a "download." Sounds like Grady has a full tummy and his Highness is going to nap. He obviously is more relaxed letting you go outside without following!! I bet if he could talk he would say, "Thank You for taking care of me and loving me!!!"


----------



## mylissyk

Goldens R Great said:


> This thread has just been awesome to read. Bless everyone that helped with the transport of Grady and bless you Betty for giving him a wonderful home!


I'll just second that.


----------



## Karen519

*Grady*

Checking in on Grady and Betty!!


----------



## Carraig

The cats have totally accepted Grady, but they are used to big dogs. This is Fuzzy, who was so depressed after I lost the girls. He was never very far from Nikki's side and slept with her every day.


----------



## GoldenMum

Welcome home Grady!!!! Thank you to all you road warriors who made it possible! Mary thank you for giving this boy the home he has so deserved....oops...need a tissue now.


----------



## *Laura*

That's so sweet that Fuzzy has Grady to sleep with now. They made friends so fast...that's great


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Ah, Betty, that's precious. So glad they have each other.


----------



## Karen519

*Betty*

Betty

I just love the picture of Grady and Fuzzy-they look SO HAPPY TOGETHER!!
Keep them coming!


----------



## Karen519

*Grady*

Good morning, Grady and Betty!!


----------



## FinnTastic

Congratulations to you and Grady. He is super sweet and the picture is so cute!


----------



## coppers-mom

The picture of Grady and Fuzzy is adorable!:smooch: Those are two very content looking furbabies.
I read Leah's story in a dog book this morning. What a heartwarming story.


----------



## Carraig

Grady had an eventful day. I took him to town for errands and a vet visit.

The vet feels he's not nearly ten. We both figure 7-8. And he said with another 20 lbs, he may just look even younger. He didn't want to play with his diet any, not even with Nutrical and vitamins. As long as he's getting a good chow he'll get what he needs. But I will add some salmon oil to it. Grady got chipped while we were there, and or course, charmed everyone.

Then it was off to the pet store for his shopping spree. He loved the store, almost as much as the clerks loved him. He picked out a rubbery bone that is mint scented, a "snowball", also mint scented, and he also got a package of rolled pig rawhide sticks and a nice big marrow bone.

I got a few groceries and a baby gate for the hallway so I wouldn't break my neck climbing over the step ladder, which was laying on its side, with an old accordion baby gate behind it. (Grady stuck his head between the steps and walked right through it.)

When we got home, he ate the rest of his breakfast but barfed it up an hour later. I don't know if he was just stressed by the car trip and afraid he was off somewhere again (he looks as far from stressed as you can get), but I'm going to put him back on rice and hamburg for two days. He also had the runs again. It's not all the time, it's just his one movement a day is...er...noisy. It was dark, and I could still tell.

The one thing the vet was concerned about was that he had had whipworms. He's got two more doses of medicine, and after that I'll take in a stool sample. He also tested his eyes for reflex movement and there was none. But we're still pretty sure there is either some peripheral vision, or maybe little gaps that show him light and dark.

I am also going to have a firm talk with the bunch of hooligans from Calais, that taught him to get up on the furniture. I let him on the couch last night and that thrilled him so much, he couldn't stop turning around, then he threw himself in my lap. I ended up tossing him off. After his third attempt at behaving, he finally settled down.


----------



## SandyK

What a fabulous journey everyone had in getting Grady to his new home!!! Loved reading this tonight and I wish you all the best Betty with your wonderful new boy!!


----------



## Karen519

*Betty*

Betty

Maybe the whipworms are causing the runs, or maybe it was the BIG DAY and riding in the car. Sounds like Grady has good taste, wanting to sit in your lap!!
I bet he is DELIGHTED WITH all of his new toys!!


----------



## Hali's Mom

After you get the loose stool issue under control you might want to add some low fat unflavored yogurt to his food. Mollie was throwing up every so often when I first got her and I found that adding the yogurt seems to have remedied that. I am so happy you were able to connect with Betsy over Grady. Glad to have you back.


----------



## Carraig

Well, if cheese is binding, our problem is over. The brat stole my lunch off the cupboard, a cheddar sandwich on a kaiser roll. I couldn't understand why my plate was empty.


----------



## coppers-mom

Carraig said:


> Well, if cheese is binding, our problem is over. The brat stole my lunch off the cupboard, a cheddar sandwich on a kaiser roll. I couldn't understand why my plate was empty.


:roflmao::bowrofl::lol:
How sweet that Grady is enjoying the good life now.


----------



## Karen519

*Betty*

Betty

I have heard that cheese is binding. Let us know if it works.
Hali's Mom had a great suggestion with the non fat unflavored yogurt, too.
Guess Grady is REALLY FEELING AT HOME-you'll have to hold unto your lunch!1


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Grady sounds like such a character, love reading your updates. He's got such a wonderful home and one very special mom.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Sounds like Grady needs a tablespoon or two of Libby's raw pumpkin added to his food. That's supposed to help with the "binding" problem. 

I love the photo of Grady and Fuzzy!


----------



## penparson

Sorry about your sandwich - it sounds like Grady has plenty of spirit! Gotta love it.


----------



## Carraig

He's had his pumpkin today. He's also had 3 cups of rice/hamburg, about 1 1/2 cups of chow and my cheese sandwich. And his bowl is empty. I suppose I'll have to go remedy that. 

But he's not pooped today, which is a good sign, hopefully. He must have been pretty empty last night.


----------



## Carraig

Grady continues to do really well with food. He had six cups yesterday and he's had six today, plus he'll have to have a bedtime snack because he missed out on the sandwich today.

This morning he was settled enough to let me go downstairs and clean without following, or pacing to look for me, so I gave him the marrow bone we bought Thursday, and he was happy as a clam.

He's also making normal poop now, so things are looking good.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad Grady enjoys his new home. You two have a fun together.


----------



## Karen519

*Grady*



Carraig said:


> Grady continues to do really well with food. He had six cups yesterday and he's had six today, plus he'll have to have a bedtime snack because he missed out on the sandwich today.
> 
> This morning he was settled enough to let me go downstairs and clean without following, or pacing to look for me, so I gave him the marrow bone we bought Thursday, and he was happy as a clam.
> 
> He's also making normal poop now, so things are looking good.


Sounds like GRADY IS DOING so WELL and I'm not surprised with a Mom like you-he must be SO HAPPY!!


----------



## Carraig

Just a little update. I had Grady to the vet because he was shaking his head and seems to have a little yeast in his ears. He has gained 7 lbs in 12 days. The first thing the vet said was "Boy his coat looks better."

He eats very good, 6-7 cups a day, sometimes with a gravy made from canned puppy food and hot water. And he's learned some commands, but still needs to stop jumping on people. He's just too excited when someone visits.

And he learned to play fetch. Boy did he learn. Sometimes he will drop the ball in my lap for an hour and make me throw it for him.


----------



## *Laura*

Sounds like Grady is doing so well....gaining weight and playing ball. That's wonderful


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

What wonderful news ( minus the ear yeast). Sounds like he's adjusted to his new cushy life! YAY!


----------



## Karen519

*Grady*

Checking in to see how you and Grady are doing.


----------



## Carraig

Grady is doing super. I will take him to get weighed again next week. But you can no longer see every rib and his hip bones. He's gone from very emaciated, to just very skinny. There are still two things he has to learn.
1. No jumping up and crawling on people, and 2. Just because I will get up and take him out at 4am does not mean I am willing to play ball at that hour.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for the update. He looks like such a happy boy!


----------



## Always51

He looks fabulous!!! you are working miracles...


----------



## davebeech

Grady is looking really well !!! what a fantastic job you've done with him, I'd take my hat off to you but Tom's pinched it


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Carraig said:


> 2. Just because I will get up and take him out at 4am does not mean I am willing to play ball at that hour.


 
I LOVE that part, so funny.

Grady looks fantastic, he's coming along really great! He looks really happy and knows he is loved.


----------



## hubbub

He looks WONDERFUL! With that face, it would be hard for me to be to stern with him!  

Thankfully, my girl doesn't "rise" until the sun comes up - but our cat - if you move slightly in the night, he thinks it's time to get up, play, be fed, etc! :doh: :doh:


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Grady is looking great. Not the same dog I picked up in Brewer a few weeks ago for sure. You have brought him a long way. He looks to be loving his new life.


----------



## Carraig

Grady is a very happy dog. I think he feels more secure now. I left him alone for the first time yesterday to go to town for groceries and forgot half a dozen things because I was in such a hurry to get home. I don't think he missed me because as soon as I put the bags down, his head was in one up to the shoulders.

It is warm and he drinks a lot, so occasionally there is a very early morning trip outside. Then I crawl back under the covers and next thing I know, there is a tennis ball in my face. I made the big mistake of shoving it off the bed, which apparently meant I wanted to play so he brought it back. 

Now, I don't move and if one ball doesn't work, he brings a second ball. And if that gets no action, he brings the duck. He generally gives up after that.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Your formula for rehabbing a pathetic dog is clearly working beautifully. He's adorable (not the early a.m. bit, I'm sure) and has obviously developed confidence with you and his new home. Thanks for the updates on your sweet fella!


----------



## Ljilly28

Grady is such a lucky dog now, with love all around him!


----------



## Karen519

*Grady*



Carraig said:


> Grady is a very happy dog. I think he feels more secure now. I left him alone for the first time yesterday to go to town for groceries and forgot half a dozen things because I was in such a hurry to get home. I don't think he missed me because as soon as I put the bags down, his head was in one up to the shoulders.
> 
> It is warm and he drinks a lot, so occasionally there is a very early morning trip outside. Then I crawl back under the covers and next thing I know, there is a tennis ball in my face. I made the big mistake of shoving it off the bed, which apparently meant I wanted to play so he brought it back.
> 
> Now, I don't move and if one ball doesn't work, he brings a second ball. And if that gets no action, he brings the duck. He generally gives up after that.


I would say that GRADY and his Mom are the PERFECT PAIR!! It is so heartwarming to read about your adventures together!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Grady is looking fantastic and so happy!


----------



## MelMcGarry

Grady sure looks like one happy fella!!


----------



## *Laura*

Grady looks wonderful...so handsome and happy.


----------



## Carraig

For all of those who would like to follow Grady's "journey", I started a blog where I can pop in and write about some of the things he does, or the situations he gets himself into.

The Grady Report


----------



## Karen2

The blog is great I'll be following it!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Bless you and this wonderful dog! Years ago we had a GR that slowly went blind and there was nothing we could do to stop it. He adjusted so well that we really didn't know just when his sight was gone.
The only thing I did was in the backyard I have 2 steel poles for hanging the wash. Murphy would run into them with his head so in the mornings I would go out and spray dollar store cologne on the poles, he smelled it and walked around them.
I will be following your story, best of luck to you both ♥


----------



## Karen519

*Carraig*

It is wonderful to read how Grady is enjoying himself!

The Grady Report


----------



## cgriffin

Great blog! It made me smile and laugh out loud!


----------



## HolDaisy

Lovely to read about Grady on your blog, he looks fantastic too on the photos


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The Grady Report is fantastic, I really enjoyed it. Grady looks wonderful, so heartwarmng to read how happy he is.


----------



## Carraig

If you go to the top of the page on the blog, you can click the +Follow link and you'll get an email notification when there is a new article.

I'm glad everyone is enjoying it. We are having a great time. Not that there aren't bumps along the way, but he is such a joy.

A couple of weeks ago he was to the opthalmologist for an assessment. Rather than try and copy it all here, I have added a page to the blog on why Grady is blind.

Why is Grady blind? « The Grady Report

Feel free to share the blog with friends and family. I hope to raise awareness that a disabled pet still have a lot to give.


----------



## KathyL

I remembered the original post and I recognized the thread when I saw it tonight and went back through the posts. I could read it over and over again it is just heartwarming. I can't wait to go to the blog. I bet Grady thinks he died and went to heaven since he has been with you.


----------



## pandamonium

Wanted just to mention that when we have seen blind dogs or ones that were becoming blind, we have always suggested looking up solutions that help blind people...sometimes it gives you a solution to a similar situation!


----------



## Karen519

*Please*

PLEASE VOTE FOR GRADY EVERY DAY AND POST TO YOUR FACEBOOK PAGE!!

http://fidocastingcall.ca/dog/609830293


----------



## Carraig

Now that we have 11 weeks and lots of food under his belt, I have posted before and after pics of Grady on his blog. He's come a long way, and is looking really good.

We have two more days on the contest to get votes in. He won't get a prize, but every vote means a dollar for Guide Dogs Canada, and that makes him a winner!

Before and after photos « The Grady Report


----------



## Karen519

*Grady*

As Betty said in post above, *PLEASE VOTE FOR GRADY!!
ONLY two more days left!!*
He won't get a prize, *but every vote means a dollar for Guide Dogs Canada, and that makes him a winner!*
Grady - Fido Casting CallTM 2 is back!


*Here are some updated pictures of him!
Before and after photos « The Grady Report*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Grady looks fantastic and so very happy. Great job mom!


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping up!*

BUMPING UP!!

Please vote for Grady!!


----------



## Karen519

*Please vote for grady*

*PLEASE VOTE FOR GRADY!
As Betty said in post above, PLEASE VOTE FOR GRADY!!
ONLY two more days left!!
He won't get a prize, but every vote means a dollar for Guide Dogs Canada, and that makes him a winner!
http://fidocastingcall.ca/dog/609830293*

Here are some updated photos of Grady, from his Mom!
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...Grady Report&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13471959758546


----------



## Carraig

Hi everyone. Today is the last day for voting. We are so proud of all the friends, family and bloggers that have helped keep Grady close to the top. Even at #155 (out of thousands), he has been earning a dollar for every vote, so that Guide Dogs Canada can help blind people become more mobile with a friend and companion. Grady is blind because somebody didn't care. But that hasn't stopped him from showing the world that even a neglected, abandoned and disabled dog can be a treasure in disguise.


----------



## Karen519

*Betty*

BETTY

So glad that Grady got up to #155, and earned all that money for the GUIDE DOGS OF CANADA!!


----------



## Carraig

We have been on the absent side lately because Grady was going through a crisis that looked pretty grim at the outset. I found a fast growing tumour on his buttock that came up in eight days or less. But his distress with the surgery and the shaving, biting, etc. was in its own way, worse than the actual operation. The biopsy thank doG, was benign. But it was an experience I don't want to repeat. The whole story is on his blog. What it is to be blind and scared « The Grady Report


----------



## SandyK

What a crazy month of September you two have been through. I read Grady's blog. So glad growth was benign. I love the pictures of Grady with your cat. I guess they have become great friends. So very glad Grady has you. You two are wonderful for each other. I also agree you need to be more vocal about NO SHAVING!! Hopefully there will be no next time!!


----------



## Karen519

*Grady*

Betty sent this loving note and video to all!
Grady loved his presents!!

We have been rather swamped with work lately so there have been no updates. But for your holiday smile, here is Grady opening Christmas gifts. Note to self: let's talk to Santa about so many squeaky toys next year.

Grady the dog opens her Christmas presents. - YouTube

Betty and Grady


----------



## hubbub

Thanks to Betty for sharing and Karen for posting! That brought a BIG smile to my face


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great video, Grady looks fantastic, good to see him enjoying his Christmas.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up for all to see Grady's Christmas video!!

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...s. - YouTube&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13567224154184


----------



## *Laura*

So great to see Grady enjoying Christmas in his wonderful home


----------



## KathyL

I remember reading Grady's story and what a wonderful Christmas story just seeing Grady so happy.


----------



## HolDaisy

Fantastic video! So great to see Grady happy in his home enjoying Christmas  thanks for sharing


----------



## Karen2

Hey Grady had his Gotcha Day!
Remember how we followed his trip to his furever home?
A year with Grady. | The Grady Report


----------



## KathyL

I know, I follow his blog and it's just so great to see how happy he is. His life changed and it was members of this forum who arranged the transport and Helen just turned his life around. Can you believe it's been a year already!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Bless all the folks that helped make this happen, and especially Grady's Mom, for her willingness to bring him into her home, love him and allow his true self to shine!


----------



## Karen519

*Grady*

God Bless Grady and his Mom!


----------



## Karen519

*Grady*

I clicked on Grady's link and left a Happy Gotcha Day message for he and his Mom!

Hey Grady had his Gotcha Day!
Remember how we followed his trip to his furever home?
*A year with Grady. | The Grady Report
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...Grady Report&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13739853562548*


----------

